# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Facebook- Pocket PC Software

## salihmob

*Pocket PC Software    
Description: A new stand-alone Facebook application. There are 5 different tabs with the new Facebook software:  
Home - Where you can view your News Feed, Status Updates, and Updated Photos  
Profile - Where you can view yours and others Wall, Info, & Photos  
Friend - Graphical/Text list of all your friends & what they are doing  
Inbox - Here you can view your Inbox, Outbox, Notifications, and Requests  
Phonebook - This is a really cool feature where you can call any of your friends that have their phone numbers linked to there Facebook Profile.*

----------

